# News sleeves for my bands on Noisy Hell Productions on Bandcamp what do u think?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> The Sleeves of the albums were sloppy now there artsier as someone of taste like Art-Rock a member of talk classical would see, What do you think sir?
> 
> If you read this, Mandryka, someone,.. there defiantly an improvement on sleeves of albums.
> 
> ...


, to Tel Aviv, yeah , that all folks support D.I.Y Noise Scene (me) of rosemont district, montreal, quebec canada the only noise scene made of one masterminds and some collaborators i.e decay human , the rest I done it all myself, I hope I can hear some money fromn: supporter, fanbase, groupie, fanboys etc...


----------

